# What is the strangest present your cat has presented you?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Over the years, my cat has presented me with Mice, rats, rabbits and a snake. Haven't been presented with a bird yet,

The strangest present was a 10 inch long catfish. Don't where he found it or if he caught it in the creek.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

When I lived out in the country Sherbert would go outside with me while I tended the Garden. He would bring me mice (dead), moles(alive), Bob whites (which he never harmed but would show them to me before letting them go), and flying squirrels (unharmed). but one day he was sitting beside me and took off into a nearby field, coming back a few minutes with a very small long haired grey kitten. Which he carried into the house and promptly set about raising. We never did see a mom cat so we are assuming it was another drop off.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

BotanyBlack said:


> When I lived out in the country Sherbert would go outside with me while I tended the Garden. He would bring me mice (dead), moles(alive), Bob whites (which he never harmed but would show them to me before letting them go), and flying squirrels (unharmed). but one day he was sitting beside me and took off into a nearby field, coming back a few minutes with a very small long haired grey kitten. Which he carried into the house and promptly set about raising. We never did see a mom cat so we are assuming it was another drop off.


That's no good, finish the story, please. What happened to the kitten?

I didn't know what a Bob White was. A search brought up the several men and I didn't think they fitted. Changing the search term from 'What is a Bob White?' to 'What are Bob Whites?' allowed me to find out they're quails. Interesting cat you have (had?).


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw a video, one time, where a cat dashed into the water and came out with a fish. There is a species of cat in East Asia called fishing cats that swim under water to catch fish.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

jusjim said:


> That's no good, finish the story, please. What happened to the kitten?
> 
> I didn't know what a Bob White was. A search brought up the several men and I didn't think they fitted. Changing the search term from 'What is a Bob White?' to 'What are Bob Whites?' allowed me to find out they're quails. Interesting cat you have (had?).


Bobwhite quail . He never hurt them, but always brought them back for me to look at same with the flying squirrels. 

The kitten we named Randy and raised him to about 8 months, when we were able to neuter him and get him rehomed. He was a pretty big cat at that point, weighing at 12 pounds and growing. His fur was easily 3 coats, the longest being close to 3 inches long, good thing he loved being brushed. And he had the biggest fluffiest tail I have ever seen on a cat, and these tiny little ear tufts, I wish I could have kept him, but I had 7 indoor cats at the time so rehoming was the best option.

Yes Sherbert was a very interesting cat, He was a companion/therapy pet, I had him for 18 years and just lost him last week.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine are house cats, so don't have the opportunity to hunt. Evie frequently brings me a cauliflower piece though!

My Uncle's cat used to regularly bring home rabbits.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Oden is the only cat that has ever been outside and he's brought me quite a few things. My favorite was a chipmunk... who I thought was dead but after I saw that it was still squirming around I made him drop it. The chipmunk acted paralyzed but it was just messing with us. After a second he jumped up and ran off. 

He's also brought me lots of birds which he decided tasted yummy so he ate them. 

My cat Angel used to catch mice and put them in our shoes. Strange little girl.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

My baby that I just lost, Madi, brought us a chipmunk that he found in our basement. He seemed quite attached to it but was proud of his capture. For weeks afterwards, he'd howl and howl to go see "his" chipmunk in the place where he last showed it to us. Um, sorry cat, but the chipmunk was dead and I certainly wasn't going to leave it there!


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

BotanyBlack, So sorry for your loss.

Several years ago, when my daughter was a toddler, we had a red and white persian named Munchie. She gave us many gifts, but the strangest were the mice. She had decapitated them. I went to the basement to do laundry once and found three little mouse bodies in one pile, and three little mouse heads in another. I have a picture somewhere I will post of her eventually with her sitting on top of a hamster cage. To this day, I am convinced she was the reincarnation of mass murderer or something!

Our kitties now are all indoor, and they don't do a whole lot of hunting, but Arwen will occasionally gift us with a beanie baby stolen from my daughter's room!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

my now gone scooter cat watched me cat the bullfrogs from my garden pond, she started catching the bulfrogs for me, she was good and would wait for hours for a frog to surface, snatch them and bring them(without a scratch) to me. deliver frog get treats.. she ran out of frogs and the next she started catching was the water hyacynth plants(bulbous floating plants) it took us several weeks before she stopped, every other day there would be a plant or two drying out on the back steps.. I even found her walking up from the pond with one in her mouth, as proud as could be..


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

*Strange presents*

My current crew are all indoor so no presents other than the occasional hairball. However, my old cat Ginger, now she was a great hunter! She left us lots of mice and birds. The only downfall was she usually left them on the hood of the car...

She caught about 3 jackrabbits a year, she'd eat her fill and leave the rest for us lol. I'm sure she meant well lol

The funniest thing she ever did was catch a bird and play with it like a mouse. I laughed so hard when she tossed it in the air, it opened it's wings and flew off to safety. She looked at me, then at the bird (who was now safely on a tree chirping like mad giving her heck), back at me and had the most indignant look...like "what the @&$/ just happened there?"

Lord I miss her...she's been at RB for 13 years this November. My sweet calico. Good memories!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't help laughing real hard at this...when you said your search turned up several men and you didn't think that fit. 



jusjim said:


> That's no good, finish the story, please. What happened to the kitten?
> 
> I didn't know what a Bob White was. A search brought up the several men and I didn't think they fitted. Changing the search term from 'What is a Bob White?' to 'What are Bob Whites?' allowed me to find out they're quails. Interesting cat you have (had?).


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

there is an old joke about about a hunter who thinks his prize bird dog has gone crazy until he finds out the name of the guy the dog won't stop pointing at is bob white..


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

Cats&Plants said:


> My current crew are all indoor so no presents other than the occasional hairball. However, my old cat Ginger, now she was a great hunter! She left us lots of mice and birds. The only downfall was she usually left them on the hood of the car...
> 
> She caught about 3 jackrabbits a year, she'd eat her fill and leave the rest for us lol. I'm sure she meant well lol
> 
> ...


That cracked me up!


----------



## Duffin (Aug 19, 2011)

from my last group:

Boots would bring me live butterflies. I was always fun watching him hunt them.

Oh and every morning their would be a pile of baby mice and moles at the door from him.

Mama cat never really gave me a present per-say but one day when I want really paying attetion to where I was walking she did rush out from no where and grab a snake I almost stepped on and took off with it. 

And Humphrey brought me a headless rabbit once. I still dont know where he got it from... 

I do miss those cats...


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

Bertie woke me up this morning by bringing a dead mouse into bed to play with... not impressed!


----------

